# βουλησιαρχία, βουλησιαρχικός = voluntarism, voluntarist(ic)



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2009)

livepedia:

*Βουλησιαρχία*
βουλησιαρχία η (ουσιαστικό) [ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ :‹ λατ. volo = θέλω + αρχία ‹ άρχω = κυριαρχώ]

1. (ηθικ.) φιλοσοφική θέση του Νίτσε που δίνει μεγαλύτερη αξία στη δράση παρά στην πνευματική σκέψη
2. (φιλοσ.) θεωρία κατά την οποία η σκέψη είναι έργο όχι μόνο της νόησης αλλά και της βούλησης
3. (ψυχολ.) θεωρία που δίνει προτεραιότητα στις λειτουργίες της βούλησης του ατόμου. συνώνυμα: βουλησιοκρατία, βολουνταρισμός 

Είναι, άραγε, voluntaryism;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 19, 2009)

Voluntarism (ή voluntaryism), για αρχή. Σε τι είδους κείμενο το έχεις;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2009)

Σε νομικό, λέει κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό:
η ερμηνεία δεν είναι τελολογική αλλά βουλησιαρχική.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 19, 2009)

Πολύ περίεργο. Δεν θα έφευγα μακριά από το πρωτότυπο, ό,τι κι αν θέλει να πει ο ποιητής.

Voluntarist interpretation.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2009)

Πάντως ούτε το Oxford ούτε το RHWUD δίνουν το _voluntaryism_ ως συνώνυμο του _voluntarism_ στις συγκεκριμένες σημασίες τού ΟΡ. Μόνο _voluntarism_.


----------

